# Ghost Shirmp with eggs,



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had a ghost shrimp for three weeks now, and she's had eggs since I got her. The eggs are brown, and have been for the three weeks. So I’m guessing that they're not fertile, darn.

My question is this, since they're no fertile (unless I’m wrong) how to I get her to stop taking care of them? She continues to fan them and everything, but I don't want her to go one taking care of dead eggs. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

If they were not fertile, they would probably have fungused by now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

my guess is that they are fertile. usally if the eggs don't hatch for a irtain length of thime, the parents will just drop/abandon them.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's something odd. I looked at them today, and I see two little black dots on them, does this mean that they're likely fertile? This shrimp is just having fun making me guess.

And scaring me to death! I go to change her water, and she leaps out of the tank! I must have scared her, but still! So I scooped her up off the floor and go her back in water, she's looking okay, and I’m hoping she and her eggs are!

http://www.eternal-afterglow.net/gallery/albums/therest/MVC_006V.mpg
I took that about 5 minutes after her 'adventure' and as you can see (hopefully, sorry, my hand were shaking) she's fanning her eggs (or is that the wrong term?)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

it was a little blury but i can see the eggs


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

If you see black dots, they're not only fertile but growing. You got baby shrimp in there.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

*dances around the room* I'm gonna have baby shrimpies!

Now, to name the mom, since she's the only living thing in this house without a name... hmm...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

susan
dinner
tasty
carissa thru (aka. C. Thru. I thought of that all by my self..lol)

thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Mizukami

"Water God"


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

She's been named Sashimi

Well, I guess she ate some of her eggs because she was down to fourish. They were turning clear and everything. She molted last night, so no more eggs. Oh well.

So she'll continue to say in the QT until her shell hardens, then into the tank with the other shrimp.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't get excited yet.. There is now way to know the babies will hatch or live.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not excited, I know that there won't be babies now. She ate most her exoskeleton/eggs. I cleaned up the rest.


----------

